# 60 racing pigeons need to be rehomed, free to good homes, Central Texas



## austin7104 (Mar 18, 2018)

I am not a pigeon fancier, but I have become responsible for rehoming about 60 racing pigeons whose owner is now in the hospital and can no longer take care of them. He said they are mostly the Jannsen strain.There are all different colors. 
I want to do right by these birds so thought I would start here instead of Craigslist. I can not arrange to ship but if there is anyone out there in Central Texas/Austin area who would like any birds let me know. Or if anyone has any ideas of ways I could reach out to find adopters. 
I am feeding them and watering them daily but they need to find new homes as soon as possible. I haven't used a forum like this before so not sure if I should include a phone number or email address here.
Thank you for any help


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

*Have You Seen Rosswell's Post (Looking to adopt/rescue in Texas)?*

Hi there,

It looks like someone posted about a year ago looking to adopt in Texas:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/looking-to-adopt-rescue-in-texas-97465.html



> 11th April 2017, 12:52 PM
> Rosswell
> Squab
> 
> ...



As it happens I've been looking to adopt some pigeons who need homes - but I live in Edmonton, AB, Canada, so it might be harder for me to help in this case. I have four bachelor males with some flying ability for whom I was looking for wives. (I also have two older males with no flying ability whose wives have passed away, and who could get remarried - but I assume that all of your birds are able-bodied, in which case they wouldn't be great matches for my older males). I don't know what the ratio of males to females is like with the birds you have. I certainly wouldn't want to break up any existing families.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Howard, have you tried craigslist, shelters, and rescues near you? There are also members in Canada and i imagine local racing clubs near you who may have females. I hope your pigeons find mates and have happy lives.


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi cwebster,

I've definitely put the word out to our local pigeon rescue community here and posted an ad in the adoption forum (I also contacted Palomacy in California but they told me that they don't do international adoptions). Just to clarify I want to adopt birds in need rather than purchase birds from a breeder (for the exact same reasons one would do this with cats or dogs - there are so many who need homes but don't find them, and I don't want to support further breeding). 

My boys seem to be doing OK for now, but if a situation does arise in which I can provide a home to girls in need of one, I would be very happy to do so. Hopefully austin7104 will find someone nearby to adopt the birds. But this did strike me as the sort of case in which, if there is trouble finding others to help who are better placed to do so, we might want to do so.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Mama Birdie (May 9, 2012)

Please email me at [email protected]. I am in central Texas have done a lot of rescue in the past & while I am unable to take in more right now (unless I had another pen to put them in, ie chain link dog kennel or similar can be easily modified to work in a pinch) I can help find & screen adopters. I also started & admin the "Texas Pigeon & Dove Fanciers" group on Facebook which would be a great place to post them. If you could send me some good, clear photos that would be really helpful.

Also, while shipping is not ideal it may be their ticket to a good home. I have shipping boxes on hand & can assist you with the process so pretty much all you would have to do is take them to the post office.

Please get some of the small colored zip ties & start putting one color as a leg band on females & another color on the males--people will want to know what they are getting. If possible I prefer keeping committed pairs together but often adopt out rescues in single sex (non-breeding) groups.

You can boil their *fresh* (not yet growing) eggs & put them back under them or buy fake eggs from Foys so they have something to sit on but you won't get overwhelmed by more babies hatching. They can multiply FAST! (Plus they can't be rehomed while caring for babies.)

Of course the biggest danger is that they will end up in the hands of someone who uses them for dog training or live target practice. That is why I use Facebook--it enables me to snoop around & learn more about potential adopters.

Ellie
Florence, TX (NW Williamson Co, north of Georgetown)


----------



## Mama Birdie (May 9, 2012)

Howard Nye Thank you for messaging me about the situation!


----------



## Mama Birdie (May 9, 2012)

Some good folks are interested! Looking forward to hearing from you & getting you in touch with them.


----------



## austin7104 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I just wanted to update that things are looking good, there are several good potential adopters in Texas that have contacted me that each will take about 20 birds. Also, even better news is that the bird's owner my stepfather is being released sooner than expected from Rehab so feels capable of taking over communication with potential adopters and arranging things, which is great for me because I don't know much about the pigeons and of course he does. I have replied to all the private messages so far but if anyone wants to send me your contact information for adopting just send me a private message and I will get that to him. And mama birdie I will give him your email.
Thanks to all who wrote and for your concern,
Debbie


----------



## Mama Birdie (May 9, 2012)

Great news! He will probably feel better about being able to be more involved with where they go & make those decisions himself. I am sure rehoming the birds isn't easy for him. I'll watch for an email & have a list of verified people for him to get in touch with if he still needs more homes.


----------

